# للمساهمة مع وئام عبر حسابك



## وئام للرعاية الأسرية (7 أغسطس 2011)

*للمسا**ھ**مة مع وئام عبر حسابك عبر الانترنت یرجى التكرم باتباع* *الخطواتالتالیة** :
**١**- **بعد الدخول إلى حسابك ، اضغط على زر سداد الفواتیر من* *القائمة الموجودة**
**على یمین الشاشة ، كما في الصورة التالیة** :
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/745332691.gif**
**٢**- **ستظ**ھ**ر* *قائمة بالفواتیر التي قمت بسداد**ھ**ا مسبقاً .. ولإضافة "وئام"إلى قائمة**
**الفواتیر* *لدیك اضغط على "إضافة فاتورة جدیدة" أسفل الشاشة**.
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/607949974.gif**
**٣**- **اختر** "**نظام الخیر الشامل-مسبقة الدفع" من قائمة "الشركة"كما **ھ**و موضح**
**في الصورة* *التالیة** :
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/855545786.gif**
**٤**-**ادخل* *الرقم ١٠٤٩٦٠٠٠١ في خانة "رقم المشترك" ، كما في الصورة**
**التالیة** :
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/464199850.png**
**٥**-**اضغط* *على زر "تأكید**" .
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/561399845.gif**
**٦**-**ستضاف** "**وئام" إلى قائمة الفواتیر لدیك ، ولتنشیط**ھ**ا قم باختیار**ھ**ا بوضع**
**في المربع** . **ü* *علامة**
**٧**- **ثم اضغط زر "تنشیط الفواتیر المحددة**" .
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/579824601.gif**
**بعد* *الانت**ھ**اء من عملیة التنشیط ، یمكنك الآن المسا**ھ**مة مع وئام باتباع**
**الخطوات* *التالیة** :
**في المربع** . **ü**١**- **من قائمة "سداد الفواتیر" اختر "وئام" بوضع* *علامة**
**٢**- **أدخل المبلغ الذي تود المسا**ھ**مة ب**ھ** .
**٣**- **اضغط "دفع الفواتیر المحددة**" .
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/657088590.gif**
**٤**-**اضغط* *على "تأكید**" .
**http://www14.0zz0.com/2011/07/26/08/165333488.gif*​


----------

